# Corsair H55 erweitern ??



## streetjumper16 (3. November 2014)

Hallo Com,

da ich auf meiner Grafikkarte eine H55 drauf habe und ich davon sehr überzeugt bin was die Kühlleistung angeht hab ich jetzt mal eine Frage!

Da die ti's sehr gut mit Kälte skallieren wollte ich mir eine H105/110 kaufen und die H55 ersetzen! Jetzt habe ich aber noch eine H55 im Schrank liegen von meinem SLI Gespann und hab mal was überlegt... Ist es möglich den Radiator der zweiten H55 mit der eingebauten H55 zu koppeln ???


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2014)

Das sind fertige, nicht erweiterbare Komplett Wasserkästen. 
Die musst du so nehmen wie sie sind.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. November 2014)

Man kann doch alles modden  Dann sollte das doch auch möglich sein oder nicht !? eine kühlt meine Karte zwar nicht über 50°C aber mehr Radiator Fläche bedeutet ja das die Temps nochmal gute 5- - 8 °C runter gehen!


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2014)

Kannst du ja mal versuchen.


----------

